# Parakeet in Hospital, Possible Broken Back



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys. I woke this mornig after a long busy weekend tht admittedly left my pets alone - they were given excess food and water because I went out of town. Well, merrifeather was on the floor of the bird cage with a broken wing and she was pretty nonresponsive. 

I immediately ran her to the vet where she's on antiviral, anti fungal, anti inflammatory, pain meds and fluids. She's real bad. They don't think it's. Good outlook. I told the vet to be honest, and to put her to sleep when it is hopeless. I don't want to prolong suffering if it is useless. 

At the least, she's broken her wing if not her back and hind leg. She was dehydrated and starved as I don't keep food and water on the bottom of the cage - they only messed in it and wouldn't eat it. The vet promises to put her to sleep if she doesn't seem to recover, but as of now her meds and fluids really brightened her eyes. She may be having mini seizures though as she seems close. 

I don't know what'll happen. I only have owned birds for a year. Any advice is appreciated. They can't even tell me how long she'll be in the hospital. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's also two spots where she has feathers completely plucked out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Did the fall cause a broken wing and back?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

We don't know. My cage is tall enough to have done it if she fell. She's a mere 36 grams. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope that she can do well and recover.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aw, im sorry. My dad was a bird breeder for 20 yrs. Birds dont handle stress well. Their pretty fragile when something happens to them I hope she gets better and recovers. Hopefully it is just a wing and not pelvis/ back. Best wishes.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They took the xray and said they'd call me back soon but that was an hour and a half ago :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry about your parakeet. I ave always wanted one. I hope she can recover fast and live a long, healthy life


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She has spinal trauma? Any experience?

She has to be in a bin cage. Tonight is a trial run if she'll be able to be kept here or not. She gets Sheldon her BFF. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys. I'm struggling to decide if it's time to put her to sleep. Two owners have advised me but not the vet. 


http://youtu.be/RyjiG0DIAHw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Took her back to the vet. If she remains stable, she'll make it. She lost four grams in two days. We are gavage feeding her daily. We expect the left leg to recover fully but unknown about the right one. 

On the bright side, I have a cute story. 
Went to the vet again. As the doc was trying to explain about my bird, a conure screamed hello and perched on my shoulder. The vet didn't even blink so I tried to act like nothing happened. Then he began mimicking me. Everytime the vet would pause he would nod in sync and say mmhmm. Brightened my day. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Rofl!


----------

